# Bilge-go big or go down



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a 1,200 gph I think. When I get back from a trip I put the plug in and fill the bilge with soap and water till it runs through the bilge pump. That way I know it works and cleans the saltwater out of the bilge. I Agree with big pumps it really gets it out fast


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Not to be a smart ass but you may want to re-think how much your water your bilge pump can move per minute. Even with 100% efficiency that pump isn't moving over 18 gallons a minute. Then take into account pumping losses due to hose length and run etc. Your 1100 gph is quite abit less.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

1 pump on a float switch
1 pump on a console switch

the float switches are notorious for failing


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Forcefed said:


> Not to be a smart ass but you may want to re-think how much your water your bilge pump can move per minute. Even with 100% efficiency that pump isn't moving over 18 gallons a minute. Then take into account pumping losses due to hose length and run etc. Your 1100 gph is quite abit less.


Good points, I agree. My math sux, pump definately can't do more than 18gpm at peak efficiency. I guess it took longer to pump it out, but I wasn't clocking it at the time. Article below has a good explanation of considerations and it's worth knowing capacities for your rig.
http://www.boatus.com/magazine/2014/december/bilge-pump-capacity.asp


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Fill boat by five gallon bucket as a way to measure and time the pump out. Carry the five gallon bucket!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

My old Maverick isn't self bailing (years ago you got to save almost 150lbs of hull weight by doing without an innerliner...not to mention a lot more room inside a given skiff without that liner ) so any water coming in has to be pumped out. I long ago installed two bilge pumps for safety (a pair of 1100s...). Each one is separately powered, wired, switched, and has its own hose and through hull so that they're completely independent of each other. I do check them each day before leaving the dock (takes a few seconds...).

Once or twice in the almost 30 years I've had her - I needed both pumps on at the same time (and my skiff is only 16' 10" long...). When I see some of the pretty little skiffs on the water these days I think how little most ever think about safety until things get ugly. If you ever really, really need your safety gear -it will be in very bad conditions that you've been caught in - when you least expect it.... A few years back when my son was in the Coast Guard he bought me a personal EPIRB - and successfully talked me into wearing it when I'm solo. Not a bad idea at all.....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

When I prepare for a long trip on the water (week in the Keys or long weekend camping on an island) I like to fill the bilge with water to insure the float switch is working with the power switch in the off position. Plus I check for any debris that could cause failures. Nothing like waking up in the morning and walking to the dock and seeing someone's center console resting on the bottom.


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

I have a 1250gph pump in mine. Would not go smaller for sure! Mine is auto and wired on a switch. We took two waves over the bow and filled the cockpit and it was nothing to pump it all out.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I've had a few bilges wired with float switches and direct wired using On/Off/On switches. When its in one of the 'on' positions it relies on the float switch switch it on. When its in the other 'on' positions, its on regardless of the float switch posistion. I think this is a great way to wire it.
However, and to Jboriol's original point, none of that matter if the pump is full of crap and not working. And on that little beauty he's built, I'd have a nine pump redundancy!!


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> I long ago installed two bilge pumps for safety (a pair of 1100s...). Each one is separately powered, wired, switched, and has its own hose and through hull so that they're completely independent of each other. I do check them each day before leaving the dock (takes a few seconds...)......


This. 

I specified 2 bilge pumps on two separate dedicated switches and wiring on my skiff build.

They are 1100 GPH pumps and when I need to replace them at some point I'll probably upgrade them to 1500GPH.

When I had my Gheenoe NMZ, I installed a 1500 GPH pump that some people made fun of. (It was a huge Rule Gold Series pump). But THAT thing would swamp backing down too hard. 

It was nice to know I had enough pump to empty it out in a hurry.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have 2 pumps in my red boat, connected to 2 different batteries and switches. Have thought about doing this to my other skiff (which has a single pump). At a certain point when gph increases you have to go with a bigger diameter hose and thru hull fitting. I also carry 2 small buckets, I think they are 1.5 gallon each. Keep one inside the other and keep stuff in them that can be quickly dumped out in an emergency. A bucket is much quicker than a typical bilge pump found in a small boat. Working bilge pumps and buckets together is the hot set up.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I originally envisioned 2 pumps hooked up independently. So I wired with extra accessory switch on the switch panel. Hate to put another hole in the transom, but the piece of mind is with it. Another 1,100GPH pump going in very soon. I also carry collapsible buckets but when it's all going down not sure you have the time to leave the helm and screw with buckets.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Just my opinion, but if a boat is big enough to "need" a bilge pump it should really have 2.
First
1 standard (adequate/appropriate size) mounted in the bottom of a bilge for normal duties on a on/off switch with float switch override.
Second
1 over-sized pump (think double) mounted higher in the bilge so as never to be in bilge water in non-emergency situations. This prevents it from being compromised by all the usual things that ruin bilge pumps....fishing line, scales, bugs. This switch should be wired directly to a battery and include a high water alarm float switch (also mounted high). I know people will argue you don't want any circuit un-protected but this is the holy $5!^ we're sinking pump. My philosophy is that if the boat is sinking I want the pump to run until it empty's the boat or catches fire trying.

Nobody ever sank or came close and then said "if I only had a smaller pump"...lol


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> if a boat is big enough to "need" a bilge pump it should really have 2.


How do you determine that? I currently do not have an electric bilge pump in my little 14' boat, only a hand pump that is stored under the deck. But the plan was always to add one. I do not think I would even have room for a second one...


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

yobata said:


> How do you determine that? I currently do not have an electric bilge pump in my little 14' boat, only a hand pump that is stoved under the deck. But the plan was always to add one. I do not think I would even have room for a second one...


By "need" I mean a boat that you couldn't readily access the bilge to manually remove water, or pull the plug to run water out. I have a small pump in my skiff, but like you, I view it more as a convenience in that boat more than a need, due to the layout and the way the boat is used.
Like you say, in a small skiff you're likely not taking it in situations where it would become an issue. If I was potentially crossing big water with lots of big traffic like @jboriol was saying, I'd probably install something bigger than what I have now (a little square Rule 800gph, I think), and check regularly like he suggested.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I have always liked the safety themed threads on here. I like hearing other peoples solutions, ideas, experiences on safety stuff.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Just my opinion, but if a boat is big enough to "need" a bilge pump it should really have 2.


What if a boat needs 2 one in each ponson?
Should I have 4 lol


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

fjmaverick said:


> What if a boat needs 2 one in each ponson?
> Should I have 4 lol


haha guess I deserved that. I just meant I think it's a good idea to have a bigger pump mounted high that doesn't get used for the day to day, that will quickly get you back down to a manageable amount of water. So it'd be 3 in your case...1 for each sponson and then the "uhh ohhh" pump mounted higher in the middle lol


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Both of my pumps are on floats.
I like a switch mounted pump as well but Ive had a habit of turning them on then forgetting it and it burns up.

My middle uh oh pump is a hand pump. Dont ask me the gph.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

fjmaverick said:


> My middle uh oh pump is a hand pump. Dont ask me the gph.


Just need practice!


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

So what's the maximum gph you could use with he standard width hose/thru hull fitting? I would guess at some point you have to go with a larger hose to maximize water flow. I was going to go with a 1100 gph Rule pump but, is more better?

Can anyone recommend a brand other than a Rule? I've had them on several boats and they've worked ok.


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

I upgraded from 3/4" hose and fittings to 1 1/8" hose and fittings when I installed the new pump.


----------

